# Funds required for Retirement based on non-O.



## Richard Head (9 mo ago)

800,000 THB seasoned in Thai bank, or 65,000 THB monthly certified by US Embassy.

I have far more than the monthly 65,000 THB with my Pension and SSA, but can't get USA embassy to sign off on it.
Has anyone got the USA embassy folks to give them a letter stating such?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've read on other forums that the US Embassy doesnt provide the income letters any more.
What a lot of people apparently do is deposit the 800k and get their Non-O that way, then transfer in 65k+ every month for the next year, then use the bank book from their Thai bank showing the 12x 65k deposits as the basis for their 2nd Non-O.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay the US Embassy's American Citizen Services office here in Thailand has not issued that affidavit of income from abroad notary letter since Dec 31st, 2018 (I know that was the date because I had the last appointment for the last notary letter) 
SO This is how the proof of funds works
you can meet the proof of funds three ways 
ALL BANKED MONEY METHOD
you put 800K baht in a thai bank account in your name only for 2 months before you apply for your yearly extension. The funds need to stay in the account for 3 months after the extension is granted and then the balance can never go below 400K baht the rest of the year 
MONTHLY INCOME METHOD
Seeing as there is no affidavit of income letter you can show, IF you decide to use monthly income method for proof of funds to get your year extension you would transfer in to a thai bank account in your name only a minimum of 65K baht a month from abroad, each month, every month for the previous 12 months before you apply for your yearly extension 
COMBINATION METHOD 
You use a mix of banked money (which follows the seasoning requirements of 2 months before 3 months after) AND 12 monthly international transfers that total 800K baht for the year 

Sadly there is no other option to get a year extension inside the country for US citizens


----------

